# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Casamicciola Terme Primo [Αγία Κυριακή]

## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αγια Κυριακη  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια

 Φωτογραφια Peter Srafford
_Ferry Αg.Kyriaki -  Piraeus  - Peter Stafford.jpg_
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

casamicciola terme primo σημερα (2009) στη ναπολη ή αλλιως ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ οπως μας εβαλε ο καλος φιλος TSS APOLLON

IMG_8098.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα που μαζεύονται και πάλι καλοί φίλοι στα θέματα των ανοικτού τύπου. Εγώ απλά ευχαριστώ για τα ωραία που μας ανεβάζετε.

----------


## CORFU

> _Αγια Κυριακη  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια
> 
>  Φωτογραφια Peter Srafford
> _Ferry Αg.Kyriaki -  Piraeus  - Peter Stafford.jpg_
> _


αυτεs ηταν εποχεs παντοφλαs με πρωτοκολλα !!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _CASAMICCIOLA TERME PRIMO_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Αφοι Σωτηριάδη_ του Περάματος, με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_, αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Πάτρας 31_ και _IMO 6819520_.

Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου όπου και παρέμεινε τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον _Μάιο 1969_ όπως έχουμε δει και αναφέρει _εδώ_. Μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά (άγνωστο πότε ακριβώς) με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3700_ και δούλεψε στις γραμμές προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού έως το καλοκαίρι του 1970.




> _Αγια Κυριακη  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια
> 
>  Φωτογραφια Peter Srafford_
> Ferry Αg.Kyriaki -  Piraeus  - Peter Stafford.jpg


Διαγράφηκε οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Αύγουστο 1970_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλία μετονομαζόμενο σε _CASAMICCIOLA TERME PRIMO_, όνομα με το οποίο συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται και να δουλεύει μέχρι και σήμερα, με βάση του το λιμάνι της Νάπολι.




> casamicciola terme primo σημερα (2009) στη   ναπολη ή αλλιως ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ οπως μας εβαλε ο καλος φιλος TSS APOLLON
> 
> IMG_8098.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

_casamicciola terme primo το καλοκαιρι του 2009

_IMG_7050.jpg

Στο Pozzuoli

IMG_7237.jpg

Στην Procida

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά .....είσαστε απίθανοι και οι δύο. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NE (5).jpg

Casamicciolα terme primo & tourist ferry boat secondo στον κολπο της ναπολη το 2009.40 χρονια μετα τα ελληνικα σκαρια ακομα προσφερουν υπηρεσιες στην G20 Ιταλια

----------


## SteliosK

Πάμε να δούμε το βαποράκι και μέσα από τη γέφυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καιρό πολύ έχουμε να ασχοληθούμε με το πλοίο (μας), και από ότι φαίνεται τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν ήταν και τα καλύτερα του αφού πρέπει να έχει να ταξιδέψει τουλάχιστον από το 2015, παραμένοντας παροπλισμένο στην Νάπολι. _Μία φωτό από τον Οκτώβριο 2015_ σε αρκετά παραμελημένη κατάσταση, από το naviearmatori και το μέλος Guizzo90.

Εξακολουθεί όμως να βρίσκεται "εν ζωή" στο λιμάνι της Νάπολι, και μπορούμε να το δούμε σε μία πιό πρόσφατη φωτό, από τον περασμένο Αύγουστο (2018), σε άλλη θέση του λιμανιού, και έχω την εντύπωση σε κάπως καλύτερη (???) κατάσταση.

By BlueFlight_naviearmatori_Napoli_21-08-2018.jpg
_Πηγή : naviearmatori - BlueFlight_

Και μιας και το θυμηθήκαμε, ας το τιμήσουμε με μερικές ακόμα φωτό από το naviearmatori. Μία _ενδιαφέρουσα ματιά στο μηχανοστάσιο του_ (φωτό - garovin), και τρεις εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από ένα πανέμορφο κυριολεκτικά μοντελάκι του, _1_, _2_, _3_, (φώτο - procida).

----------


## sotiris97

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVKgVMnwlw
βίντεο του πλοίου με αναχώρηση από την Προτσίνα με σφύριγμα ατμόπλοιου και μελωδία από τις ΜaK τουμπαριστές μηχανές του.....

----------


## PIANOMAN

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVKgVMnwlw
> βίντεο του πλοίου με αναχώρηση από την Προτσίνα με σφύριγμα ατμόπλοιου και μελωδία από τις ΜaK τουμπαριστές μηχανές του.....


και θυμαμαι τον ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ που εκανε ακριβως τον ιδιο ωραιο ηχο!

----------


## sotiris97

Ναι!! μόνο που πρέπει να είχε SKL  και πιο μεγάλες  και όχι ΜaK αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το ίδιο ακούγονταν όλες!!!!  ......Άλλες εποχές ...ωραίες.....

----------


## sotiris97

Πρόσφατη φώτο του πλοίου που αλλού στη Νάπολη και όπως βλέπουμε εξωτερικά σε άθλια κατασταση και μπορώ να διακρίνω και μια μικρή κλίση προς τα αριστερά ...
Εάν δεν το χτυπήσει κάποιος σύντομα προβλέπω πως θα τουμπάρει και θα πάει για κόψιμο

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Ναι!! μόνο που πρέπει να είχε SKL  και πιο μεγάλες  και όχι ΜaK αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το ίδιο ακούγονταν όλες!!!!  ......Άλλες εποχές ...ωραίες.....


 κι ομως στη φωτο απο το μηχανοστασιο φαινεται πως εχει mak

----------


## sotiris97

2 ΜαK 1000αρες εχει ......  για τις SKL αναφερόμουν στο Οδυσσέας..

----------


## PIANOMAN

> 2 ΜαK 1000αρες εχει ......  για τις SKL αναφερόμουν στο Οδυσσέας..


mak ειχε και ο οδυσσεας, το θυμαμαι πεντακαθαρα. ειχα παει πιτσιρικας στο μηχανοστασιο και ειχε τη καταπακτη πισω στο γκαραζ που καθε φορα που ταξιδευες με μηχανακι και παρκαρες πισω στο γκαραζ τις εβλεπες. μεχρι και στο τελευταιο ταξιδι πριν φυγει τις θυμαμαι. θα ψαξω φωτο

----------

